# استفسار عن انواع الاخشاب



## مونترو (13 مايو 2009)

استفسار عن انواع الاخشاب 
مرحبا
اود ان اشكر القائمين على المنتدى والمشاركين
وارغب في الاستفسار عن افضل انواع الخشب في عمل نوافذ لمنزل جديد 
لدي منزل جديد في السعودية ( جفاف \ حرارة \رطوبة \امطار \شمس)
وارغب في عمل نوافذ جميع المنزل من الخشب وان تكون على الطراز الفرنسي بلون ابيض ( مثل نوافذ مصر وسوريا )
هل اعمل النوافذ في دمياط او دمشق او في منجرة متخصصة في الرياض
في سوريا من الخشب الكندي
في مصر من الزان 
السعودية من التيك الافريقي او الشيري 
من لدية خبرة عن الافضل من حيث الجودة وطريقة الصبغ ومكان التصنيع يفيدني
وهل يوجد خشب الشيري وهل هو الافضل
مع ملاحظ انه يوجد توجة للعودة للنوافذ الخشبية وسيفيد الموضوع الكثير
اكرر شكري للمنتدى


----------



## شامل الليلة (13 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم اخي الكريم افضل انواع الخشب هو السنديان الابيض الامريكي او الجوز الامريكي وفي معمل في سوريا حلب ممكن ان يخدموك بالموضوع هذا وهذا ايميل صاحب المعمل [email protected] للعلم هو هذا معمل متخصص بالامور هذه ارجو ان تنال اعجابك وان ننال الاجر من الله تعالى


----------



## مونترو (14 مايو 2009)

شكرا اخي شامل ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## مونترو (9 يونيو 2009)

هل من احد يفيدنا وايضا اين يمكنني ان اعمل النوافذ


----------



## كلكامش (11 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم
عادة الخشب التيك Teak هو الاكثر مقاومة للضروف المناخية وافضها هو الخشب التيك البورمي مانيمار حاليا ويمكن ايضا استعمال الخشب الهاردوود بانواعه Hardwood مثل الخشب الميرنتي او الخشب الماليزي وهو اقل كلفة بكثير من التيك ممكن اي مصنع يصنعلك النوافذ الي تحبها وحسب تصميمك واختيارك المهم اشرافك على عملية التصنيع واختيارك لانواع الخشب المناسب واحب ان اذكرلك بعض الملاحضات عسى ان تفيدك
يجب ان يكون الخشب مجفف بالفرن الى درجة رطوبة داخلية 0.08%
المفاصل يجب ان تكون بطرقة التعشيق وخاصة في الاركان
حاول عمل الاطارات الثابتة من الخشب الثقيل او المتوسط الكثافة والفردات يجب ان تكون من الانواع الاقل ثقل وكثافة حتى تصمد للحركة لفترة اطول
الدهان يمكن ان يكون عضوي من الالياف ويظهر لون الملمس الحقيقي للخشب حتى تتجنب الاشقوق بالمستقبل

ارجو ان تستفيد من هذه الملاحظات ولقد اعجبتني فكرة الشبابيك الخشبية وبالتوفيق
كلكامش\ماجستير هندسة معمارية


----------



## حرس العقيدة (11 يونيو 2009)

نجاره الشبابيك 
1_الشبابيك العاده 

عمل هده الشبابيك بضلف مكونه من قائمين وراس سفلي بسمك 5 سم وبينها زجاج او سؤاسات بسمك 3 سم وزجاج علي ان يكون عرض القوائم عاده 8 سم والرأس العليا 8 سم والسفلي ما بين 12_35 سم , الا ان التصميم يستدعي في بعض الاحيان مقاسات خلاف المدكوره عاليه وكن علي العموم تدكر تلك المقاسات في المواصفات ,وان كان هناك شراعه بالشباك فتعمل لها طريده من الخشب 5*8 وتكون بسمك 5 سم ان المراد عملها متحركه , اما ان كان المراد عملها ثابته فتكون من خشب سمك 4 سم فقط حتي ينتفع بالسنتيمتر الباقي لوضع سناره لتثيبت الشراعه , وبدكر عدد الضلف المرغوبه في الزجاج والشمسيه غلي ان الشمسيه تعمل ايضا من خشب سمك 5 سم تملا بالورق سمك 1 سم وعض 5 سم مستديره الاحرف , اما الحلق فيكون مقاس 5*15 سم به فصمان احدهما للشباك والاخر للشمسيه , ويثبت في الحائط بنفس الطريقه المستخدمه لتثبيت حلق الابواب , ويركب البرمن الداخل فوق ظبقه البطانه ويثبت علي دفاين خشبيين مركبه قبل عمل طبقه البطانه .  

وتعمل الشبابيك ضلفه واحده او ضلفتيين حسب عرض فتحه الشباك كما يمكن عمل الشباك من ثلاثه او اربعه,علي ان تركب الضلف مع بعضها بمفصلات ,ففي حاله شباك مكون من ثلاثه ضلف فارغ زجاج تركب الضلفه اليمني بمفصلات في الحلق وتركب ضلفه في الناحيه اليسري بالحلق بمفصلات ثم يركب في هده الضلفه ضلفه اخري بمفصلات فيكون بدلك ضلفتيين في ناحيه وضلفه في الناحيه الاخري .

وفي حاله شباك عاده من اربع ضلف فارغ زجاج يركب اثنيين من ناحيه ومثلهما في ناحيه اليسار , وفي الشبابيك العاده غالبا لايزيد عدد الضلف الفارغ زجاج عن دلك الا ادا كان الشباك بعرض كبير ويحتاج الي عدد من الضلف الفارغ زجاج يزيد عن الاربعه فيمكن تثيبت اجزاء بمعني عمل ضلف ثابته في الحلق وضلف اخري متحركه الا انه لا يمكن تركيب اكثر من ضلفه واحده في ضلفه متحركه.

وفي حاله الشباك المكون من ضلف شمسيه وضلف فارغ زجاج يكون عرض الضلف الفارغ زجاج اكثر من عرض الشمسيه ففي حاله الشباك الضيق يكون عدد الضلف الفارغه زجاج واحده بينما اضلف الشمسيه ضلفتين , وادا كان عدد الضلف الفارغ زجاج ضلفتين بعمل اربع ضلف شمسيه , ويراعي في الضلف الشمسيه ان يكون اتجاه ميل ورق الشمسيه بحيث يمكن الشخص الموجود داخل المبني من النظر الي الطريق وليس الي اعلابمعني ان يكون ميل الورق من اعلا الي اسفل في الاتجاه من داخل المبني الي خارجه , وتركب مفصلات عاديه في حاله الشبابيك العاده سواء للضلف الفارغ زجاج او الشمسيه وتركب احيانا مفصلات سكينه بالضلف الفارغ زجاج , وهي تساعد علي عدم تسرب الهواء بين الحلق الخشبي والضلف حيث انه في المفصلات السكينه تعمل الضلف الخشبيه بحيث يكون هناك جزء ركوب علي الحلق يساعد علي عدم تسرب الهواء , وفي الحلق الخشبي للشباك العاده يزيد عرض الجزء السفلي من الحاق عن باقي عرضه ويصل له من الخارج من اسفل نتوء يساعد علي اخراج مياه الامطار الي الخارج في حاله سقوطها كما ان الجزء السفلي من الحلق يكون فيه ميل ناحيه الخارج لمساعده مياه الامطار في حاله سقوطها من عدم دخولها المبني كما ان الضلف الخشبيه الفرغ زجاج يركب بها جزء خشبي من ناحيه الخارج يثبت في الرأس السفلي يساعد علي عدم تسرب مياه الامطار للداخل. 
ويلاحظ دهان الحلق الخشبي من ناحيه الحوائط والجلسه والعتب بالبيتومين لعدم تسرب مياه الرطوبه التي قد تتواجد لاي سبب في الحوائط,ويركب الحلق بواسطه الكانات الحديد من خوص سمك 6 مم وعرض 2.5 سم ويحبش عليها بالمونه من الرمل والاسمنت , ولا يدخل ضمن مونه التحبيش الجبس حيث انه يتفاعل علي مر الزمن مع الحديد وتسبب تاكله. 
2_ الشبابيك الزجاجيه العاديه 
تستعمل هده الشبابيك للمناور او الواجهات التي ليس بها شمس قويه بحيث لا يضطر الحال الي استعمال الشمسيه والنوع العادي منها يكون مثل الشبابيك السابقه الشرح الا انها تكون بدون شمسيه وتركب في حلق 5*8 سم بدلا من 5*15 سم 
3_الشبابيك الحصيره 
تعمل شرايح الزجاج لهده الشبابيك من أي من النوعين السابقين مع حدف الشمسيه في الحاله الاولي ,وتستبدل بحصيره مكونه من اوارق خشبيه دات سمك ما بين 7_11 مم وعض بين 4_5 سم وقطاع مشكل بشكل مخصوص تربط مع بعضها بشريط من النسيج المقوي بسلك او بخوصه مرنه من المعدن او بماشبك نحاسيه منفصله وتنزلق مجموعه هده الوراق الخشبيه في مستوي رأسي بواسطه مجري من المعدن موضوعه في الحلق من الجانبيين وعند رفع الحصيره تلتف حول محور ثابت في طاره موضوعه اسفل عتب الشباك ولصيانه الشكل المعماري توضع هده الطاره داخل صندوق خشبي مقسم الي بانوهات او غير مقسم بناء علي ما يلزم بيانه في رسومات تفصيليه , ويركب الي الطاره شريط بزنبلك لمساعده رفع الحصيره بسرعه . 
وفي كثير من الحالات تعمل المجري التي تنزلق فيها الحصيره علي جزئيين بينهما مفصلات بحيث يمكن فتح الجزء السفلي الي الخارج وتثبيته بازرع دات شكل مخصوص تنثني علي بعضها عند غلق الحصيره


----------



## مونترو (14 يونيو 2009)

اخواني اشكركم على المعلومات القيمة 
واعتقد ان هذا الموضوع يستحق التفصيل والابتكار لعزوف الناس عنة حاليا وتوجههم للالمنيوم والبلاستك 
واذا في نصيحة يمكن ان يقدمها احد لي لمعرفة اي محل متخصص في هذة المهنة اكون له من الشاكرين


----------



## nariman hasan (25 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم....أرجو اضافة سؤال حيث انى قرأت الموضوع وأعجبنى تعاونكم...جزاكم الله خيرا....والسؤال هو: ما هى الابواب الافضل .. هل هى المصنوعة من الخشب الطبيعى السويدى أم الابواب المصنوعة من ال hdf ومصنوعه بطريقة الكبس والضغط واللصق وكيف اطمئن لجودة الخشب الموجود تحت القشرة الملصوقه كما ان القوائم الطولية والعرضية لهذه الابواب مكبوسه بعضها فى بعض او ملصوقه و ليست معشقه بالنقر واللسان..ارجو الافادة افادكم الله


----------



## اشرف العادلى (20 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم....أرجو اضافة سؤال حيث انى قرأت الموضوع وأعجبنى تعاونكم...جزاكم الله خيرا....والسؤال هو: هل خشب التيك يصلح فى صناعة الارابيسك وعمل الخرط للعمدان وهل هذا النوع من الخشب متوفر فى مصر بالتحديد وان كان هناك من يعلم سعرة التقريبى فارجو المساعدة العاجلة وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## idli (13 يناير 2011)

مشكورمشكور
مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور


----------



## fadl85 (7 أبريل 2011)

[تشكراتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت


----------



## رائد ابو ينال (8 أبريل 2011)

معظم الاخشاب تصلح لهذا العمل ولكن يعتمد تحديد النوعية لمهندس الديكور والفني اي النجار . ولهذا الموضوع يوجد عندنا بالاردن الكثير من المهره الذين يخدمونك اذا بسمح لنا المقع زودني باميلك الخاص وسوف اجعل صديق لي مهندس ديكور بمراسلتك


----------



## محمد عياره (9 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أولا عندنا فى مصر الغالبية العظمى تستخدم خشب ((( سويد فلندى نمره 1 )))) وهو أفضل الانواع المتاحه للجميع وايضا سعره مناسب جدا 
ثانيا :: اما بخصوص الابواب الداخليه لو امكن لك ان تصنعها من خشب ((( القرو ))) فهو من اشيك الابواب وعادة يتم تصنيعها فى البنوك وفى ابواب الفلات مما يعطى طابعا خاصا للمكان الموجود فيه وهكذا


----------

